# Pump batteries from companies, or not?



## Pumper_Sue (May 8, 2020)

Inka said:


> The batteries are free. I get them when I order my pump supplies and I find they last around 6 weeks or more.


Lol at that  They are not free your CCG is charged for them I can assure you.

All the pump companies provide batteries for their pumps at a price to the CCG. I was shocked at the price my CCG was charged so I refuse to order from the pump company and buy my own.


----------



## Inka (May 8, 2020)

Yes, of course  My clinic appointments aren’t free, and every time I phone my DSN or see my GP that’s not free either. Nor are my test strips or my insulin - or my pump. Interestingly, the DANA pump costs less than many others, I believe, which would cover a fair few batteries  

I simply meant that although the DANA batteries are special, I don’t have to source and buy them so it’s mot an issue. In fact, I _could_ buy them, or a battery very similar to them that works in my pump but the battery life is shorter and I’d rather just get them with my pump supplies. 

I agree with you that the price charged for many things like test strips, batteries, etc is shocking but I’m not sure what the answer is to that.


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2020)

Sue

I'm sorry - but I have never applauded you for 'saving the NHS money' because you are NOT.

What you are doing however is deliberately trying to mislead them that insulin pumping in Cornwall is cheaper than eg Devon or anywhere else.  When the next person in Cornwall wants a pump but the budget only allows Sue£££ instead of Sedge£££ to pay for it, what do you suggest?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 8, 2020)

trophywench said:


> I'm sorry - but I have never applauded you for 'saving the NHS money' because you are NOT.


Err my gripe is the amount of profit the companies are making at the cost of the NHS. So I refuse to order batteries for this reason. They charge more than double the normal cost for the batteries. So Why allow them to get away with it?


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2020)

You'd need to hit them in the pocket Sue.  A lot harder than that, eg every single penny the NHS ever owes them.  Otherwise I know you're just wasting your time frankly.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 8, 2020)

Whilst placing an order for my pump supplies, they will say if I'm due a service pack and I always say yes. From what I can gather, they prefer to send you the batteries rather than you buy them, so I go with it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 8, 2020)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Whilst placing an order for my pump supplies, they will say if I'm due a service pack and I always say yes. From what I can gather, they prefer to send you the batteries rather than you buy them, so I go with it.


I refuse point blank to have a Accu Check pump because of this service pack. When I enquired about the pump as self funding at the time I was told the service pack was over £50. So that plus cannulas and cartridges was beyond a joke. There's no service pack with any of the other pumps.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 8, 2020)

Fair enough...I'm happy with my pump


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2020)

The service pack comprises the contacts for the battery and the thing that forms the cover at the top of the reservoir and then screws into the body of the Combo pump, the batteries were and still are, separate.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 9, 2020)

Separated this side-discussion from this thread - https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/pump-and-work.86750/page-2

Please remember that there is no right or wrong approach, and everyone takes decisions based on what feels right to them. It is completely fine to have different approaches and opinions.

Be kind and support each other’s choices folks


----------

